# Let's post your signature models!



## sunung1188 (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought it could be cool to share and find out what kind of cool signature model guitars there are on this planet! All old and new models are welcome! 

Anyone got some to share? 

Here's my old LTD SC607B


----------



## patata (Jan 22, 2014)

Title can sure be misleading.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 22, 2014)

sunung1188 said:


> All old and new models are welcome! Anyone got some to share?



Can this include signature 6-string guitars? Reason I'm asking is because the thread is in the 7-string guitar section.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have pics but I use to have an ibanez mtm2 and washburn dd60. May be picking up another mtm2.


----------



## Ale (Jan 22, 2014)

Musicman Petrucci JP7 Pearl Redburst Left Handed


----------



## Boogyman69 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got a cool custom shop wolfie but it's a 6 shooter so I'm not gonna put it up!


----------



## BiPolarMachine (Jan 23, 2014)

Epi ZW (relic'd)


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 23, 2014)

Munky!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 23, 2014)

Gibson Dethklok "Thunderhorse" Explorer
PRS Mark Tremonti 10-top
Music Man BFR John Petrucci JPX with roasted neck






Also, I have a PRS SE Mike Mushok baritone in Silverburst that didn't make the family pic.


----------



## Bohmer (Jan 23, 2014)

Absolutely love my LTD SC607B


----------



## socialhero (Jan 23, 2014)

Just picked this Universe up last week.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 23, 2014)

inb4 famous members posting their actual signatures


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a (takes deep breath) 1999 U.S. custom shop, B.C. Rich Kerry King signature, Generation 1 Wartribe Warlock. I don't own a camara so I can't post pics. 

The Wartribe in the link below is not mine but is exactly the same of what I have.

FS: 2000 BC Rich USA Custom Shop Kerry King Wartr... - Harmony Central


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 23, 2014)

inb4 Jake comes in and posts his Titan.

EDIT: 'd (Sort of)


----------



## khobi64 (Jan 23, 2014)

everyone get ready for another EBMM JP7 thread...


----------



## larry (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## larry (Jan 23, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> ..Dillon, you son of a bitch!



yeah. I like it. plays quite well and I can say that the neck feels thicker than the 2228. has more of a 'U' shape. I dunno, you'll have to try one out and feel it for yourself. still super comfortable, however. scale length was a bit of a stretch at first, but playing beyond the first 3 frets puts you back in 25.5" territory. or at least that's where the frets on my rg7620 start to line up with it. I use pretty light strings (.008-.070) and the scale length holds dropped E decently. feels like playing a typical .009 set on 25.5", maybe lighter. had it for a while, so I'm still afraid to be 'rough' with it. took a shot in the dark with this guitar, but the specs worked out extremely well. the only downside is it set the bar pretty high. so my other guitars are going to get sold. new-commers will have to be of similar caliber.


----------



## maxdgad (Jan 25, 2014)

98 UV777P




07 MTM2




94 JS600




I've also owned an APEX2, a JP50, and a few other sigs that I couldn't be bothered to remember or find pics for.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a copy, but still:





Can be kind of odd to remember that the Les Paul is a signature guitar because it's become such a staple 




I also had this Sterling JP100.





My dad has them now. He gets a lot more use out of both than I did.


----------



## ppinkham (Jan 25, 2014)

Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone


----------



## Alice AKW (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's my PRS SE Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 25, 2014)

My first signature guitar was this Alexi Laiho LTD, the thing ....ing rips and I miss it like hell. Only V I've honestly ever gotten along with. Then I got my hands on this K-7 which was a beast, but I couldn't get along with the neck whatsoever. Then in order, my first Loaded JP6, JP12, JPXI-7, JP7 BFR, Loaded JP6 IRW, JPX7, and JP6 PDN. Love every single one of them, and it was a total privilege to be able to try all the JP's I have.


































And to think I told myself I'd stop buying and getting signature guitars after that Laiho


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's my 1996 MIJ Yngwie Malmsteen Strat and 2013 Ibanez TAM100. It's gonna wind up being something I regret but I am going to sell the YJM I believe here soon. It's the longest owned electric in my collection but I never play it anymore.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 26, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Here's my 1996 MIJ Yngwie Malmsteen Strat and 2013 Ibanez TAM100. It's gonna wind up being something I regret but I am going to sell the YJM I believe here soon. It's the longest owned electric in my collection but I never play it anymore.



Awesome Ibanez TAM100, got it from Ikebe?


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 26, 2014)

My ZH-7


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 26, 2014)

page 2 and not one of these yet?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 26, 2014)

^ Woah! Did you sand and stain that over again? Looks really cool with blue, like your Papagayo


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 26, 2014)

rockstarazuri said:


> Awesome Ibanez TAM100, got it from Ikebe?



No, I bought it new from Sweetwater. I can ship USPS standard domestic rates to Japan, so pretty much anything new, I will not buy locally. Used items or items open to haggling I will pursue however.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 26, 2014)

I no longer own these but I've had:

-Dean Michael Schenker
-ESP LTD RL-600 (cool guitar)
-EBMM JP6 BFR Rosewood (These were the "technically" non-BFR ones)


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 27, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^ Woah! Did you sand and stain that over again? Looks really cool with blue, like your Papagayo



Yep. Sorry Jeff lol. post #365 - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...69-official-loomis-brotherhood-thread-15.html 

Mixed the blue water base stain with some super fine glitter [can't see in the pic] and then shell lac'd the whole guitar. Shaved the neck and scooped the lower bout [ahead of my time eh lol] and currently installing Carvin A70's with a tone control and a 3 way blade. FrankenBloomis 

The parrot likes Cypress Hill and any band with a female singer lol.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 27, 2014)

My 2 Washburn DD's,Jackson PC-1, and my PRS SE Lowery






and just a pic of the PC-1 after i finished the blackout, Did the full stainless hardware, noiseless springs term stopper and big brass block, and got rid of the tone knob


----------



## Boogyman69 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's my custom shop wolfie, only one of it's kind!


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 29, 2014)

I never see anyone else with this model so here it is. ESP LTD MS-1 from Mike Spreitzer of Devildriver.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 1, 2014)

My PRS SE Mike Mushok in sunburst


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 1, 2014)

ppinkham said:


> Peavey Devin Townsend Signature PXD Vicious 7 String Baritone



You can buy those?!


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 1, 2014)

Just posted this in another thread but here's a shot of my COW7:


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 2, 2014)

The only true signature model I own - Corey Beaulieu's Jackson KV6. There's a 7 string version available too, but that'd defeat the purpose of my custom shop Jackson in the works 






And a close up of the actual cut-out:


----------



## malufet (Feb 2, 2014)

Too lazy to take pictures. I have:

2 Apex 1
1 K-7
1 universe
1 JPX12-7


----------



## Gitte (Feb 2, 2014)

this is ma Jackson COW7, I swapped the EMG with a Seymour Duncan Nazgul!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DrBloodyJack (Feb 2, 2014)

AhsanU said:


>


There's something wrong with those sharkteeth...


----------



## petersenb9 (Feb 2, 2014)

USA Jackson JJ1 Scott Ian signature


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 2, 2014)

Woah, so many sexy guitars here! I know some people are adamantly against owning signature guitars, but I see nothing wrong with them. So many sexy guitars here!

Rich, your PC1 is amazing!


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 2, 2014)

DrBloodyJack said:


> There's something wrong with those sharkteeth...



There's actually nothing wrong with them! Corey liked the old school smaller sharkfin inlays, so he went with them. I honestly dig 'em!


----------



## marshallH (Feb 2, 2014)

Kane_Wolf said:


> Here's my PRS SE Mikael Akerfeldt



I suddenly like PRS. 

All these years of saying "they are really nice but something just seems wrong about them" I wrong I guess. Maybe it's just this one?


----------



## marshallH (Feb 2, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



I'm so jealous of you're buckethead signature. But I did to play the real one (kind of) when I saw him at the Neptune theatre here in Seattle.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, someone else did it. A les paul is a signature model, right? (Not a gibson, built by a local luthier)


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 3, 2014)

Can it just be a really rare modded guitar that we got from a famous guitarist? 

1997 ESP M-III Delxue that I got off John from The Black Dahlia Murder when I was 16











Beyond blurry but there's a guitar there somewhere if you squint
















If any of you guys run across this, I'd love to buy it back. H/S/H Seymour Duncans, mid and neck pickups were dummy pickups, one-off custom wound Seymour Duncan at the bridge, removed tone pot, and all 5 of the switch positions were for the same pickup "combo"


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 3, 2014)

Dave Mustaine sig (no longer have)






Gus G sig (currently in the middle of being refinished






And one with my Fall Out Boy bass I got for dirt cheap


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 3, 2014)

JP Universe said:


>



"Location: Down Under"

Alright matey, how much AU$ will cost to take that off your hands?

Even better if you in NZ.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to have this one:











Cool looking guitar, but I sold it fairly soon after getting it, because a die-hard fan made a crazy offer for it. The guitar felt cheap in my hands, especially the hardware. It also didn't sound so good. I was kind of disappointed with it...


----------



## Rich5150 (Feb 3, 2014)

fortisursus said:


> Woah, so many sexy guitars here! I know some people are adamantly against owning signature guitars, but I see nothing wrong with them. So many sexy guitars here!
> 
> Rich, your PC1 is amazing!



Thanks, And i agree i don't care who's signature is on the guitar if it ticks off the boxes for what I'm looking for in a guitar thats fine with me, I had an AW-7 that i just sold not a fan of WC by any means but that was just a well designed 7 string only reasons i sold it were I'm not really into playing 7 anymore and the flat radius was killing me all my other guitars have around a 12" radius and its much more comfortable, so when i do get another 7 i will most likely look at the Broderick Pro or PRS SE.


----------



## Stresspill (Feb 3, 2014)

This thread was made for me...

Here's the SC triplets!





My (battle scarred) 2001 K7, and K5. Used to have the blue K7 as well...





Fender Jag-Stang, Kurt's choice.


----------



## DanieLibuy (Feb 3, 2014)

My ESP KH2 Ouija Custom Shop '97




















Best Regards.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 3, 2014)

Gitte said:


> this is ma Jackson COW7, I swapped the EMG with a Seymour Duncan Nazgul!



How do you find the Nazgul by comparison?


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 3, 2014)

Forgot how many Sigs I used to own. 























...and their all gone.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 4, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



Want.  And I don't even like LP's ha.


----------



## Allealex (Feb 10, 2014)

So yeah this one used to be an MBM2


----------



## Alice AKW (Feb 17, 2014)

marshallH said:


> I suddenly like PRS.
> 
> All these years of saying "they are really nice but something just seems wrong about them" I wrong I guess. Maybe it's just this one?



It's definitely one of their better offerings in the SE line, I think.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Feb 17, 2014)

I've only ever owned one signature guitar, (well three if you count the twp Jackson Rhoads' I owned, but it's technically not a Randy Rhoads signature since it's just the Rhoads body shape, and not one of the the limited edition Concorde runs Jackson did). It was a Dean ML "Dime Slime." I bought it brand new, (the only guitar I ever bought brand new), and about a week after buying it I just realized how much I disliked it, as stupid as it sounds. It played MUCH better at the store. I tried adjusting it, getting it setup differently, just playing it and hoping I was just wrong, but I just never liked it after I bought it. After 8 months of trying to sell it, I got half of what I paid for it, which was an amazing deal since I never touched the thing and it was damn mint.

Unsurprisingly, I only have one picture of it with my Charvel, however it's in horrid quality:







So just in case anybody doesn't know what a Dean ML "Dime Slime" looks like, here's a great quality stock photo:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 17, 2014)

Signature guitars, allright! 

My first guitar. I bought it in 1994 and still have it. Steve who? Hell no, this is my guitar, not his? 






Although not strictly a signature guitar, the Schecter Avenger was originally designed for J. Yuenger of White Zombie to reminisce the Teisco Spectrum 5 model he likes so much:
















This LTD SC-607B is probably the only signature axe I had to have because I'm a fan. And I love how it plays. It is tuned EAEADGB.






Up next is my "Strat". The Edwards Aoi Signature (also known as the E-EN-165-A1 ) is made of alder with a maple neck. It has a very clever switching system with a huge range of sounds. You can toggle between a set of either single coil of mini humbucker, all Seymour Duncan. With either set you can use a Les Paul style 3 way toggle.






Everyone needs a Strat and a Les Paul, isn't it? However I'm not very fond of mahogany necks, and the LTD WA-600 has a maple neck. I'm going to put DiMarzio Dominion pickups in it.






And having said I don't like mahogany necks, this mahogany necked monster made it's way into my collection through a trade-in, and I have some sentiment for it, maybe it's a keeper:


----------



## mbardu (Feb 18, 2014)

marshallH said:


> I suddenly like PRS.
> 
> All these years of saying "they are really nice but something just seems wrong about them" I wrong I guess. Maybe it's just this one?








The Ackerfeldt is the best PRS SE ever.

*24 Fret Singlecut with trem.
*Beveled figured top
*Satin Neck.
*Ebony fretboard.
*Birds.

The new Zach Myers is looking not too shabby either though


----------



## Alice AKW (Feb 18, 2014)

^How's the trem stay in tune on yours? Mine's been pretty bad at it honestly, ordering a tremol-no soon.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 18, 2014)

Kane_Wolf said:


> ^How's the trem stay in tune on yours? Mine's been pretty bad at it honestly, ordering a tremol-no soon.



Tuning stability is the one thing I could see needing improvement. OK for short sessions or timid use... But unstable otherwise. 

Tremol no is not a bad idea, but I kinda think the biggest culprit are the non locking tuners. 

I'm thinking of changing that at some point, and then dropping in a Usa trem, only if it's still troublesome. 
Haven't prioritized that yet, as for me it's just a fun play-at-home fanboy guitar , not a workhorse.

But with those changes, it could very well be a workhorse. Crazy comfortable. Smooth satin neck and ebony board, solid construction. Even the pickups aren't half bad!


----------



## Necris (Feb 18, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> Forgot how many Sigs I used to own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That guitar has almost every feature I want in a guitar.  I'd even find a way to live with the TOM bridge.


----------



## mikolo (Feb 19, 2014)

My 2004 Jem7vwh. Pretty mint except for tremolo tarnish and pickguard scratches. Bad pic with flash that wasn't necessary.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 19, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


>


I need more pics of this. God I wanted one of these so bad like 4 years ago and now that I've seen it again I can feel the GAS boiling up within me


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 19, 2014)

XeoFLCL said:


> I need more pics of this. God I wanted one of these so bad like 4 years ago and now that I've seen it again I can feel the GAS boiling up within me



I'm in love with this model since 2001 or so, but I thought they were 6 string only until in found out about the A7 in 2012. I went nuts on Ebay and modded two of them. 

Schecter has a Blackjack A7 and even a 28" scale A8 now, in the 2014 lineup. I'm not sure if this self-modded one had something to do with it, but it did get it's 15 minutes of fame:

https://www.facebook.com/schecterguitars/posts/711070278909786

Okay, here's some more pics:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...343-schecter-goldtop-a7-project-finished.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ger-project-finished-wear-eye-protection.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/247397-about-other-schecter-a7.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...32-my-modding-project-schecter-7-goldtop.html


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 20, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I'm in love with this model since 2001 or so, but I thought they were 6 string only until in found out about the A7 in 2012. I went nuts on Ebay and modded two of them.
> 
> Schecter has a Blackjack A7 and even a 28" scale A8 now, in the 2014 lineup. I'm not sure if this self-modded one had something to do with it, but it did get it's 15 minutes of fame:
> 
> ...


Love it 
Also, what do you use for your clearcoats and how many coats? Really like how those turned out.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 20, 2014)

In a crazy turn of events I bought a little something back I regret selling a few years ago.


( not my vid, but the guy I bought it back from)


----------

